# [AHCI] Quelles carte mère choisir ?

## Scouby

Bonjour,

Voila plusieurs jours que je galère sur les sites des constructeurs dont Asrock est le seul qui précise AHCI ou non. Je ne peux pas croire que ce soit le seul à le supporter mais d'après les mails envoyés à certains constructeurs, il semblerait que même les cartes équipée de chipsets qui le supporte ne le supportent pas nécessairement !

Comme je me sens maintenant perdu, je viens d'avoir l'idée d'interroger votre expérience sur ce forum puisque j'ai l'intention de réinstaller Gentoo sur ma future machine. Le but étant de faire un serveur (principalement de fichiers), voici quelques exigence et j'espère que certains d'entre vous reconnaîtront leur matériel et voudrons bien m'en donner sa référence. Merci.

- 4xSATA mini, éventuellement 6x

- NCQ et AHCI

- RAID 5

Merci à vous tous,

Yann

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Il faudrait que tu nous dise quel proco tu compte acheter. Si tu optes pour un core2duo, choisis une carte mère avec un southbridge type ICH9R : celui-ci répond à tes exigences mais il y en a surement d'autres 

Par exemple comme carte mère :

 Gigabyte  GA-P35-DQ6

 Gigabyte  GA-P35-DS3P

Ou autre gigabyte selon ton budget

voili voulou

----------

## AgentMat

J'ai la GA-P35-DQ6, elle supporte le AHCI (d'ailleurs si tu mets le support de l ich mais pas le support de l ahci dans le noyau, linux ne trouve pas tes disques) et le RAID. Je suis en raid 0 avec 2 disques durs SATA et je suis en dual boot avec windaube. Y'a 6 ports sata sur le chipset ICH9R et 2 ports sata supplémentaires sur un chipset Jmicron. C'est lui qui gère l ide également car le ich9R ne le gere pas, mon lecteur dvd etant IDE il est branche dessus. par contre le CD d install minimal ne boot pas a cause de ce chipset (il ne trouve pas le CD) il faut prendre le live cd "small gentoo" de kerneloftruth et ca marche nickel (ce live CD gère aussi le RAID)  :Very Happy: 

(Par contre hier j ai un disque qui s est debranche quand j ai bouge ma tour, je m en suis pas apercu tout de suite car au debut le bios raid me disait juste que y avait une erreur sur un disque, j ai demonte, j ai rien vu, je reboot la un disque avait disparu, du coup je reouvre et je vois le cable qui pend ^^ L'experience m a traumatisé du coup j'arrete le RAID 0 et j'attendrai d acheter un 3eme disque pour faire du RAID 5 (le raid 1 ne me tentant pas, on perd trop de place :p). Je suis revenu sur une config plus sure, sda => windaube, sdb => linux + partitions communes entre les 2. Au moins si un disque lache j'aurai un systeme d exploitation complet sous la main.)

----------

## Scouby

Merci pour vos réponses. 

 *Quote:*   

> Il faudrait que tu nous dise quel proco tu compte acheter

 

Intel/AMD n'a pas vraiment d'importance. Mes exigences sont sur la carte mère.

Par contre j'ai oublié de préciser que comme c'est pour un petit serveur, je souhaite rester dans du matos pas trop cher, genre entre 70 et 90 pour la carte mère et je prendrai le proc le moins cher qui monte dessus.

Donc ce que j'ai trouvé pour le moment, c'est :

Asrock ALiveNF5-eSATA2+

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF5-eSATA2%2b&s=n

ou Asrock ConRoeXFire-eSATA2

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ConRoeXFire-eSATA2&s=n

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous d'autres références dans ces prix ?

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Dans la gamme de prix que tu souhaite il y a pas trop le choix vu les exigences que tu demande. J'avoue que je ne connais pas du tout ces cartes. Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur des sites genre LDLC.com ou materiel.net par exemple ; tu y trouveras des avis de personnes ayant achetées ces cartes.

Si tu n'es pas trop pressé, je te coneille toutefois d'attendre un petit peu pour acheter ton ordi, AMD va appliquer de nouveaux tarifs sur ses processeurs le 9 juillet et Intel le 22 juillet. 

Ciao

----------

## kwenspc

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

>  sda => windaube, sdb => linux + partitions communes entre les 2. Au moins si un disque lache j'aurai un systeme d exploitation complet sous la main.

 

j'en vois qu'un moi  :Razz:  .  hop --> []

 euh sinon dire "windaube" alors qu'on l'utilise je trouve ça pas génial... je dis ça, je dis rien. 

----------

## Scouby

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Dans la gamme de prix que tu souhaite il y a pas trop le choix vu les exigences que tu demande.

 

Je pensais que la plupart des cartes supportaient le AHCI...

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur des sites genre LDLC.com ou materiel.net par exemple ; tu y trouveras des avis de personnes ayant achetées ces cartes.

 

Le problème, c'est que peu de gens s'intéressent vraiment au AHCI et au NCQ. Donc difficile d'avoir des infos là dessus, même sur les sites des constructeurs. Seuls les experts qu'on trouve sur ce forum connaissent   :Razz: 

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Si tu n'es pas trop pressé, je te coneille toutefois d'attendre un petit peu pour acheter ton ordi, AMD va appliquer de nouveaux tarifs sur ses processeurs le 9 juillet et Intel le 22 juillet.

 

Ah très bien. Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> euh sinon dire "windaube" alors qu'on l'utilise je trouve ça pas génial... je dis ça, je dis rien.

 

Je considere plutot ca comme un moyen de faire tourner certains jeux avant de rebooter sous linux pour tout le reste ^^ J'ai meme virer explorer (le WM) pour mettre bblean (fork de blackbox pour windows) et j'ai viré l explorateur de fichier aussi pendant que j'y etais pour mettre xplorer² (c est payant mais bon c est tellement mieux fait qu'explorer). Donc au moins je n ai pas besoin de supporter leur infame interface qui pompe un max de ram  :Very Happy: 

Pour en revenir au sujet la P35 DQ6 est chere mais on en a pour son argent  :Very Happy:  La carte mere est l element central d un pc il faut pas lesiner dessus.

----------

## El_Goretto

Attendez, vous allez quand même pas me faire croire qu'il faut une DQ6 pour avoir l'AHCI?? Je veux dire, les chipsets (tous Intel) en jeu ont quelques similitudes (euphémismes) avec ceux des cartes qui coutent moitié moins cher (P35 ou P965, peu importe)?

Et un p965+ICH8 à 80¤ (de grande marque en 4 lettres), ça le supporte pas, l'AHCI (sachant que quasiment tous les fabricant l'appellent le "SATA II")?

Ca m'étonnerait vraiment beaucoup que le ICH9R ait le AHCI mais pas le ICH9 tout court (même chose pour le cousin germain ICH8(R)).

Et pourtant je ne sais fichtrement pas ce que c'est que ce AHCI (ça se mange?).

--

edit:

Google est mon ami: http://www.presence-pc.com/image/Intel-ICH9,0101-1700--2-3-0-jpg-.html

Bref, comme prévu, pas besoin d'une carte avec 15 heatpipes avec un coeff aerodynamique de 0.29x pour avec le "AHCI" (nan, sérieux, ça se mange?  :Smile: )

Conclusion: toutes les cartes à base de chips Intel supportent cette fonction.

--

reedit:

Si comme moi, vous aspirez à vous couchez moins bête ce soir:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imst/sb/cs-012304.htm

----------

## freezby

Bonsoir,

Je rapelle que ces exigences sont AHCI + RAID5 + 4 ou 6 SATA De plus il a demandé des exemples sans préciser de processeur ni de gamme de prix. Donc oui c'est sur il n'y a pas que le P35 mais j allais pas éplucher toute les cartes. J'ai cité ces cartes pour exemples car ce sont de nouveaux modèles et de bonnes cartes mais qui n'entrent pas dans ses critères de prix. Mais ça, je pouvais pas le deviner.   :Razz: 

Maintenant concernant le support de l'AHCI, tes liens montrent bien que l'ICH8 et l'ICH9 "de base" ne supportent pas AHCI (bien qu'en pratique les avis divergent mais bon mieux vaut être sûr). Donc bon des cartes avec de l'ICH8/9R à 80 euros (=> pour l'AHCI et le RAID5 moi j'en voit pas des masses)

Une bonne alternative semble être les chipset d'ATI pour AMD (La première carte que tu propose en est équipé) http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/ati-sb600-17292/

J'ai pas regarder pour les chipset Nvidia.

Si tu veux mon avis perso, vu que c'est pour un petit serv, moi je me monterai plutôt un ordi avec la première carte mère que tu propose et donc un proco AMD. Leur prix sont moins chers pour les modèles d'entrée de gammes comparés au C2D d'entrée de gamme.

----------

## El_Goretto

Indeed, je suis allé un peu vite (infos contradictoires dans les 2 docs). Il semble qu'il y ait des ICH8 de base et d'autres "multimedia". En gros, ceux qui ont le "matrix storage" ont AHCI. Et les version -R l'ont toujours. On est d'accord finalement.

On passe de 80 à 120¤ le tarif des CM à base d'ICH8R  :Smile: 

Parce que la demande peut se réduire à AHCI + 4-6 SATA, sachant que le RAID5, ben de toute façon ça sera logiciel sous linux.

----------

